# mk2 AEB wiring a OBD port question.



## rudyb (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey Folks! i have completed the wiring on my mk2 golf and everything works perfectly now. i wanted to wire the obd port so i can read codes and etc... i have spend hours of searching and came up with very limited and general information. all i know is that there are 3 wires needed to accomplish this task. 


i would really appreciate if anyone can explain it little bit more precise which wires need to be selected and connected to obd connector. thanks :beer:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/

then you hook up constant 12v, switched 12v, and ground.


----------



## rudyb (Jun 17, 2003)

smugfree3 said:


> http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/
> 
> then you hook up constant 12v, switched 12v, and ground.


hook it up to what?? 
there are 16 pins in obd connector what wire from car goes to which pin on the obd.

i have read the whole wiring instruction there are two wires that i could link to obd. are these loose wire or do i have to splice them. 

little more hiint will help me alot. Thanks 

i have highlighted the ones i think that is related to obd port.

1. Black/Blue > Coil packs > G1/4 (Black) 
*2 White/Black > Diagnostic Port White/Black on Diag. Port *
3 Red/Black > Starter Trigger > F/1 (Red/Black) To Starter 
4 Red/Green > Power for O2 Sensors & Mass Air >G1/8 (Red/White) 
5 Red > 12v for ECU > Y/4 (Red) 
Pin # T10 - Brown Plug Description 
2. White/Yellow Read Switch (L.D.P.) 
4. Blue Alternator Warning Light 
6. Black/Yellow A/C Control Head N/A 
9. White/Blue Vehicle Speed Signal N/A 
Pin # T10m - Black Plug Description 
2. Green/Blue > Tach/RPM Signal To MSD Tach Adapter - White 
3. White/Gray > Oil Pressure Warning >G2/12 (Blue/Black) 
6. Black/Yellow Engine Coolant Level Warning 
7. Blue/Brown > Coolant Temp Gauge >G2/3 (Red/Yellow) 
9. Brown/Red Vehicle Speed Signal 
10. Yellow/Red Leak Detection Pump 
Pin # T10y - Blue Plug Description 
Not used 
Pin # T10z - Yellow plug Description 
*2. Green/Black > K-Diagnostic Wire > Pin #7 on Diagnostic/OBD2 port* 
6. Red/Blue > Fuel Pump Relay >G1/3 Red/Yellow 
7. 
8. Green/Yellow > Power for Injectors >Z1 (Red/Black)


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

pin 4- Ground
pin 7- K-Diagnostics Wire
pin 16- 12v


----------



## rudyb (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks alot!! i just read the ross tech website and i am using a rosstech 2x2 adaptor. 

with all the info i have i should get this going!


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

i dont understand, using an adapter overcomplicates the issue. you just splice the wires together, simple as that. the obd2 port doesnt literally use all of those pins, just the ones we told you about. thats how its wired on my car and it always communicates, with any scantool.

seriously:
k diag wire, connected to ecu.
white/black wire, connected to ecu.
ground wire to chassis
switched 12v to ign., or anything thats constant with the key
and the other 12v to the battery(or main fusebox power)

its as simple as that.
people really over-complicate these 20v swaps...


----------



## rudyb (Jun 17, 2003)

i am not over-doing anything.... just connecting the the splice wires to 2x2 ross tech adaptor to be able to use my vag-com cable. thanks for your input:beer:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

did you car already come with a 2x2 adapter in the dash?


----------



## rudyb (Jun 17, 2003)

no it's mk2 dash. that's why i am hoping to wire it and and secure it under the dash nead the center console. how do you plug yours to vag-come?


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

i just grabbed an obd 2 port from the junkyard and wired it in as described. this is why i said you were overcomplicating it, b/c it sounds like your gonna wire the ecu to a 2x2 port and then plug in a 2x2 to obd2 plug when you can just go straight from the ecu->obd2 port.


----------

